# I could not pass up sharing this -



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - so my co-worker sent me a joke through email yesterday and I forwarded it to my husband. If you have ever read any of my posts, you know that I have a lot of funny picking at my husband, and feel that humor is a must in everything - especially if you have been watching "update - they're here and hubby doesn't know yet"

Anyway, the joke follows, and my husbands response is underneith it! Enjoy!

This joke was emailed to me by a co-worker yesterday. I found so much humor in this that I sent it to my hubby. I received a response today from him - which is posted below. If you know my husband - you will find even more humor in this!


Dear Tech Support,

Last year
I upgraded from Boyfriend 5.0 to Husband 1.0 and noticed a distinct slow
down in overall system performance -- particularly in the flower and
jewelry applications, which operated flawlessly under Boyfriend 5.0.

In addition, Husband 1.0 uninstalled many other valuable programs, such as
Romance 9.5 and Personal Attention 6.5 and then installed undesirable
programs such as NFL 5.0, NBA 3.0, and Golf Clubs 4.1.

Conversation 8.0 no
longer runs, and Housecleaning 2.6 simply crashes the system. I've tried 
running Nagging 5.3 to fix these problems, but to no avail.

What can I
do?

Signed,
Desperate
-------------------------------------


Dear Desperate:

First keep in mind, Boyfriend 5.0 is an
Entertainment Package, while Husband 1.0 is an Operating System. Please
enter the command: "I Thought You Loved Me.exe" and try to download Tears
6.2 and don't forge t to install the Guilt 3.0 update. If that
application works as designed, Husband 1.0 should then automatically run
the applications Jewelry 2.0 and Flowers 3.5.

But remember, overuse of the above application
can cause Husband 1.0 to default to Grumpy Silence 2.5, Happy Hour 7.0 or
Beer 6.1. Beer 6.1 is a very bad program that will download the Snoring
Loudly Beta.

Whatever you do, DO NOT install Mother-in-law 1.0 (it runs a
virus in the background that will eventually seize control of all your
system resources).

Also, do not attempt to reinstall the Boyfriend 5.0
program. These are unsupported applications and will crash Husband 1.0


In summary, Husband 1.0 is a great program, but it does have limited 
memory and cannot learn new applications quickly. You might consider
buying additional software to improve memory and performance. We
recommend Food 3.0 and Hot Lingerie 7.7.

Good Luck,
Tech
Support


Norm's response - my husband!!

apparently wife 1.0 needs to install cheese and cracker 3.0 to run her wine 7.0 platinum addition properly. Ha Ha !!!!! that was a funny one. maybe flowers could appear if the goats dont get them first. love you sweetheart!!!!!!!!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

LOL. HA! HA! HA!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my that is to good!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thought that you all would get a chuckle out of that - 

See my hubby still loves me! Even with all the animals! hahaha!

He even offered to pick up cat food, even after he told me to get rid of the kitten that "somehow appeared out of nowhere".


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Let me just say I about p'd me pants over that one!!! A great sense of humor is a MUST in any marriage!! With your's ,you have many years of laughter between the 2 of ya!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats good! I love it. I need to copy it and pass it onto my recently married sister! I think she will get a kick out of it.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz - I told my husband about your response, and he just smiled - and said well - what can I say, I am just a comedian!

He is so full of him self! He was glad that we all got a kick out of it!


----------

